

Snakebite.org - the open source dev network - jnoller
http://jessenoller.com/2009/01/27/snakebiteorg-the-open-source-dev-network/

======
timf
_"A network of around 37-ish servers of all different shapes and sizes, spread
over three sites, specifically geared towards the needs of open source
projects like Python."_

Really cool and will help Python be even more cross-platform friendly.

NSF funded projects are spoiled like this: <http://nmi.cs.wisc.edu/>

------
jdabney
Sadly they don't have OS X on any of the machines. It seems that maybe this
has to do with HP and Microsoft being sponsors and OS X not being allowed to
run on non-Mac hardware. Maybe someone can contact Apple and see if they can
give an X-Serve or two.

~~~
jnoller
That's already in progress. Also, many of the core devs that I know about run
OS/X so it does get a lot of flexing.

------
lehmannro
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=452490>

